# Transparenter Verlauf



## Snewi133 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich benutze Illustrator CS3 und möchte gerne bei meinem Logo die Schrift gespiegelt darstellen! Dazu hab ich sie gespiegelt aber wie bekomme ich nun den Transparenten Verlauf hin?

Bei Photoshop bekomme ich es hin mit VErlaufwerkzeug bei Illustrator klappt das nicht

Gruß


----------



## janoc (21. Mai 2008)

Scroll mal ein paar cm nach unten, da gibt's "Ähnliche Themen" ... dort dann den ersten Thread anklichen und lesen.


----------



## sight011 (26. Mai 2008)

verrückt!


----------



## Alexander Groß (26. Mai 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> verrückt!



Sinnentleert ?

Alex


----------

